# Blonde on a plane



## fiftyish

A PLANE IS ON ITS WAY TO TORONTO, WHEN A BLONDE IN ECONOMY CLASS GETS UP, AND MOVES TO THE FIRST CLASS SECTION AND SITS DOWN.
THE FLIGHT ATTENDANT WATCHES HER DO THIS, AND ASKS TO SEE HER TICKET. HE THEN TELLS THE BLONDE THAT SHE PAID FOR ECONOMY CLASS, AND THAT SHE WILL HAVE TO SIT IN THE BACK.
THE BLONDE REPLIES, "I'M BLONDE, I'M BEAUTIFUL, I'M GOING TO TORONTO AND I'M STAYING RIGHT HERE."
THE FLIGHT ATTENDANT GOES INTO THE COCKPIT AND TELLS THE PILOT AND THE CO-PILOT THAT THERE IS A BLONDE BIMBO SITTING IN FIRST CLASS, THAT BELONGS IN ECONOMY, AND WON'T MOVE BACK TO HER SEAT.
THE CO-PILOT GOES BACK TO THE BLONDE AND TRIES TO EXPLAIN THAT BECAUSE SHE ONLY PAID FOR ECONOMY SHE WILL HAVE TO LEAVE AND RETURN TO HER SEAT.
THE BLONDE REPLIES, "I'M BLONDE, I'M BEAUTIFUL, I'M GOING TO TORONTO AND I'M STAYING RIGHT HERE."
THE CO-PILOT TELLS THE PILOT THAT HE PROBABLY SHOULD HAVE THE POLICE WAITING WHEN THEY LAND TO ARREST THIS BLONDE WOMAN WHO WON'T LISTEN TO REASON.
THE PILOT SAYS, "YOU SAY SHE IS A BLONDE? I'LL HANDLE THIS. 
I'M MARRIED TO A BLONDE. I SPEAK BLONDE."
HE GOES BACK TO THE BLONDE AND WHISPERS IN HER EAR, AND SHE SAYS, "OH, I'M SORRY." AND GETS UP AND GOES BACK TO HER SEAT IN ECONOMY.
THE FLIGHT ATTENDANT AND CO-PILOT ARE AMAZED AND ASKED HIM WHAT HE SAID TO MAKE HER MOVE WITHOUT ANY FUSS.
"I TOLD HER SOFTLY, "FIRST CLASS ISN'T GOING TO TORONTO ".


----------



## conlechi

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs

:lol:


----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger

:lol: :lol: thats funny and its clean.


----------



## Gazzer

very good :roll:


----------



## basky

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

LOL And a new blonde joke as well. :lol:


----------



## flappas

:lol:


----------



## alexi7




----------



## Darren_d

haha!
:lol:


----------



## Big ant

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

:lol: :lol:


----------



## zslover

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Skithepowder

Nice


----------



## sparkymarky

lol


----------



## tgarvie

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## corv

:lol:


----------



## Davey

deary deary me!


----------



## Brad 225

Lol


----------



## stuarTTdi

love it!! I'd tell the missus but she wont even get it?? lol


----------



## Brad 225

Lol


----------



## CATELUS

wow ! Hahaha. :lol:


----------



## CATELUS

stuarTTdi said:


> love it!! I'd tell the missus but she wont even get it?? lol


unfortunate... isn't it? :lol:


----------

